# New York City Smells Map



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

_Introducing Gawker's New York City Subway Smell Map. Created from reports sent in by Gawker readers, the map displays particular smells -- horrific and sublime -- encountered throughout New York's subway stations. Mouse over any station to see the station name, subway lines, and types of smells to be found there. Click on any station for a popup with actual reader smell reports.
_








http://www.gawker.com/maps/smell/


----------

